# Opera 6.02



## Sandman (26. März 2002)

Für alle Opera Fans, seit heute gibt es eine neue Beta, die die Fehler in 6.01 behebt

http://people.opera.com/windows/snapshot/o602_1066.exe 

Greetings
Sandman

:smoke:


----------



## Cypher (27. März 2002)

*hm, ...*

ja es wird langsam Zeit die aktuelle Version von Opera zu ziehen. Ich benutze immer noch die 6.0 Version.

Mach ich wahrscheinlich am Wochenende. Wenn ich mein ganzes System aktualisiere.


----------



## Cypher (27. März 2002)

*hm, ...*

ja es wird langsam Zeit die aktuelle Version von Opera zu ziehen. Ich benutze immer noch die 6.0 Version.

Mach ich wahrscheinlich am Wochenende. Wenn ich mein ganzes System aktualisiere.


----------

